# Looking for scifi films of the late 70's-80's about aliens



## hybridscifi (Jun 12, 2011)

For the purpose of research, I am looking for scifi films where aliens are seemingly portrayed/imaged as African tribal people.  I know that there has been some, yet my research has not brought me to too many.  Does anyone have an idea of a fiction film of that sort?  It could also be films that deal with the NASA space shuttles that were launched in the late 70's or films that have to do with the colonization of space.
Would be happy to get any suggestion that you may have. Thanks in advance. Sarah


----------



## Dave (Jun 12, 2011)

I moved your post the General Films Discussions.

I don't know of any scifi films where aliens were portrayed as African tribal people. The original series of _Star Trek_ had an third season episode _The Paradise Symdrome_ when Kirk loses his memory and lives among native North Americans.

Often the cliché of an alien warrior race is based upon native Earth races, the Japanese Samurai being the most obvious influence.

The space shuttle appeared in many films, among them: 

Moonraker
Hanger 18
The Astronaut's Wife
Space Cowboys
Lifeforce
Airplane II: The sequel
The Dark Side of the Moon
Space Camp
Moontrap
Spiders

Also the TV series _Buck Rogers in the 21st Century_ and _Odyssey 5_

And the colonisation of space is a given in any film involving spaceships really.

Use the search function on the IMDb website and searching "plots" and then "space shuttle" or "colonisation of space".


----------

